# Bamboo Trim Dishcloth



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

I designed a little dishcloth. I used Bernat Handicrafter Cotton in Tavern Green.
The cloth ended up being 8.5 x 8.5 square.

I cast on 38 stitches with a crochet cast on, or any even number +2 for edging.
If something not's right just ask. I have never done this befoe.

(yf) yarn forward 
(pyf) pass yarn forward 

Knit 1st and last stitch on all rows. 
Knit 1, purl to end, knit 1, on all even rows.

Row 1,3, 5, Knit 1, (yf, k2, pyf over the knit 2 stitches) to last sitich, knit 1

Row 2,4,6. Knit 1, purl across to last stitch, knit 1

Row 7. K1, (yf, k2, pyf over the knit 2 stitches) three times, knit to last 7 stitches, (yf, k2, pyf over the knit 2 stitches), K1. 
Row 8. Knit 1, purl to last stitch, knit 1. 

Continue to desired length and repeat row 1,2,3,4,5 and on the sixth row (wrong side) cast off. I used regular knit 1, yo. This and casting off on the wrong side seemed to mirrior the crochet cast on.


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

What a nice pattern. Those dishcloths are a good place to practice new stitches and designs. Nice and small


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice looking! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Really nice - thanks for shariing.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice pattern! Thank you.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. really nice. love the stitch pattern combination.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Penshu said:


> What a nice pattern. Those dishcloths are a good place to practice new stitches and designs. Nice and small


Thanks so much. I think it might be a nice trim on a baby blanket.
I am addicted to knitting dishcloths.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

smileydeniseral said:


> Very nice looking! Thank you for sharing.


Thank-you and you are so welcome.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> Really nice - thanks for shariing.


Thank-you and I hope you make one and post it.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

annjaneice said:


> Very nice pattern! Thank you.


You are so welcome.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

zookeeper1 said:


> Thanks for the pattern. really nice. love the stitch pattern combination.


You're welcome. 
I made one with the stitch pattern striped across throughout too but ran out of the colour I was using two inches from the end  so I had to use another colour. It was nice except for that so I just threw it in the sink and did the dishes.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Really nice pattern! Thanks so much.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Really nice pattern! Thanks so much.


Oh thank-you so much.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't wait to try this one. thank you for sharing.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> Can't wait to try this one. thank you for sharing.


You're welcome. I hope you post it when you're done.
Have a nice day.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You bet I will. Just got to get panel number one finished- and a baby bonnet done first. Hopefully soon!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> You bet I will. Just got to get panel number one finished- and a baby bonnet done first. Hopefully soon!


 okee dokee...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks - I'll try it soon; love new patterns for cloths!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

DeeDeeF said:


> Thanks - I'll try it soon; love new patterns for cloths!


You're welcome. I love dishcloth patterns too.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I like this pattern a lot. Tired of the ones with holes around the edge and plan to make this one very soon! Want to get a bunch made for Christmas. Thanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice pattern. Thanks for sharing. I too am addicted to dishcloths and am always looking for new patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

How very pretty and unusual. Thank you.

Pzoe


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

I LOVE the pattern. This will be the next one I make--I have been looking for new pattern to try!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing ,love the pattern !


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely design. Thankyou.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate to sound stupid but would anyone use something this pretty to was dishes?


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Please explain what is the difference between yarn forward and pass yarn forward as in your two stitches. I am confused. Thank you.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It would serve very nice as a baby wash cloth..I like mine a little bit bigger..the design is very pretty and I like the color you chose..


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I just saw this yarn, and the colors are lovely, was planning on crochet a dishcloth, but am still more comfortable with knitting. Will give this a try. Thank you. mw


----------



## Har (Jun 21, 2011)

What is a crochet cast on??


----------



## basiljames (May 3, 2013)

How do you crochet cast on, yarn forward, and pass yarn forward?? I'm not familiar with these terms. Only do simple knitting things. Thanks.
Barb


----------



## kim.miller (Feb 23, 2013)

i have never used the crochet cast on. Can you tell me what it is? also looking for a pattern to make a scarf something that uses our team color yarn that is black and gold for the New Orleans Saints to be a christmas present this year.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

pzoe said:


> How very pretty and unusual. Thank you.
> 
> Pzoe


Thank-you so much.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/08/13/learm-something-new-the-crochet-cast-on.aspx


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

check out Lion Brand for team sports and or school free patterns and yarn to match professional and non professional teams. I used their yarn and patterns for 2012 
christmas present. Easy and Quick-soft-economical. mw


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

kim.miller said:


> i have never used the crochet cast on. Can you tell me what it is? also looking for a pattern to make a scarf something that uses our team color yarn that is black and gold for the New Orleans Saints to be a christmas present this year.


I found a link. http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on

Now that I read it I think I am doing a provincial cast on with a crochet hook because I knit tight. I use the hook to go between the two stitches.

It is easier fo me to do it that way, I will write that in my pattern.
If you cast on that crochet way I think I would cast off on the right side instead of the wrong. Ask me if you get stuck.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a nice dishcloth - a little different. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us. I like to have a dishcloth or washcloth on the needles to work on when I need some knitting that requires little thought.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

johannecw said:


> That's a nice dishcloth - a little different. Thank you for sharing your pattern with us. I like to have a dishcloth or washcloth on the needles to work on when I need some knitting that requires little thought.


You're welcome. I do too.

I was just asked a question and made me realize something about my cast on.
I said crochet because I use a crochet hook to do it.
I think it is actually Provincial. I knit tight and use the hook to go between the two stitches.
If you do crochet cast on cast off on the right side.
If you do the provincial cast off on the wrong, like I did.
Have a nice day.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


Your welcome.

I was just asked a question and made me realize something about my cast on.
I said crochet because I use a crochet hook to do it.
I think it is actually Provincial. I knit tight and use the hook to go between the two stitches.
If you do crochet cast on cast off on the right side.
If you do the provincial cast off on the wrong, like I did.


----------



## margieknits (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. I mostly knit smaller projects so this is perfect for me!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

margieknits said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I mostly knit smaller projects so this is perfect for me!


Your welcome...enjoy.

I was just asked a question and made me realize something about my cast on.
I said crochet because I use a crochet hook to do it.
I think it is actually Provincial. I knit tight and use the hook to go between the two stitches.
If you do crochet cast on cast off on the right side.
If you do the provincial cast off on the wrong, like I did.


----------



## GrannyMama (Jun 10, 2011)

What size needles did you use?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

GrannyMama said:


> What size needles did you use?


I used a 4.5 bamboo with that thick cotton.
When I get some other, thinner cotton, I will go down to a 4.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Just watched the crochet cast on on line ,it looks easy and it does give a nice edge to your work ,just Google crochet cast on ....


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - love the border ;-)


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a very nice pattern.


----------



## annie Presley (Aug 26, 2012)

So beautify but how can I print the pattern. Just want the pattern not all the other adds.such a waste of ink.
Annie


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh I really like that pattern....thanks!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Select the text with your mouse, right click, choose copy - open a word or word pad program, right click on that page and choose paste - you should then be able to print it without everything else.



annie Presley said:


> So beautify but how can I print the pattern. Just want the pattern not all the other adds.such a waste of ink.
> Annie


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I really like the way it looks but I don't understand the pattern. Rows 1, 3 and 5 (yf, k2) does this mean to knit 2 with the yarn in front? Then right after that it says ,pyf pass the yarn forward across the 2 knit stitches -isn't the yarn already in front? I guess I'm just dense? Does it mean yarn over and pass yarn over??


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Love the dishcloth pattern, especially the edging. Not quite clear on how to do the pattern, though. Will keep watching this post. :thumbup:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks...I clarified the border cast on in a later post so I hope it works.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrendaGaines said:


> I really like the way it looks but I don't understand the pattern. Rows 1, 3 and 5 (yf, k2) does this mean to knit 2 with the yarn in front? Then right after that it says ,pyf pass the yarn forward across the 2 knit stitches -isn't the yarn already in front? I guess I'm just dense? Does it mean yarn over and pass yarn over??


To begin the pattern.

Yes, knit 1, put yarn forward as if to purl, knit two then pass that yarn forward over the two knit stitches, yarn forward as if to purl, knit two then pass that yarn forward over the two knit stitches and so on till the last stitch, (that makes the little bar), knit 1.
It's almost like a slip stitch but just with the yarn in front. 
I hope this helps? Keep asking till you get it, I don't mind. I never really wrote a proper pattern so I may be unclear.

Cheers.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

mochamarie said:


> Love the dishcloth pattern, especially the edging. Not quite clear on how to do the pattern, though. Will keep watching this post. :thumbup:


I posted a bit more to BrendaGaines so I hope that helps. It should be just above this post. Hope it helps. I will help all I can.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

jdsanford5 said:


> Select the text with your mouse, right click, choose copy - open a word or word pad program, right click on that page and choose paste - you should then be able to print it without everything else.


Yes, do this. I clarified on a later post that this was actually a provincial cast on done with a crochet hook, if you do crochet cast on bind off regular on the right side. If you do provincial cast on then cast off normal on the wrong side.

So copy, paste onto word or email it to yourself and print it.
Hope this helps?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks wonderful and thank you for sharing!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Looks wonderful and thank you for sharing!


Thank-you and you're so welcome.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

lins said:


> I designed a little dishcloth. I used Bernat Handicrafter Cotton in Tavern Green.
> The cloth ended up being 8.5 x 8.5 square.
> 
> I cast on 38 stitches with a crochet cast on, or any even number +2 for edging.
> ...


Thank you clever clogs


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you clever clogs


Clever clogs...hee, hee.
You're welcome.

I'm not so clever. I should have added this...
I clarified this on another post.
This was actually a provincial cast on done with a crochet hook, if you do a crochet cast on bind off regular on the right side. 
If you do provincial cast on then cast off regular on the wrong side.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Well done! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks and you're welcome...cheers.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice pattern


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

lori2637 said:


> Nice pattern


Thank-you.


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

Very nice ,our Womens Institute will be having a dish-cloth knitting competition later in the year and I think this pattern will fit the bill thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for this really neat pattern. I want to make it today.
Is there a way to print patterns like this without getting all the comments? I would appreciate some kind of assistance to eliminate those for the sake of using all the paper and ink.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Donnaj65 said:


> Thanks for this really neat pattern. I want to make it today.
> Is there a way to print patterns like this without getting all the comments? I would appreciate some kind of assistance to eliminate those for the sake of using all the paper and ink.


Hi Donnaj65,

I would just highlight what you want to print, copy it and paste it in word or even in an email to yourself, then print the email or word document. You can edit out what you want.

I maybe should have written it a little more professional like but it's my first time.

I made a few comments in later posts about the cast on.

Hope this helps...lins


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Polperro said:


> Very nice ,our Womens Institute will be having a dish-cloth knitting competition later in the year and I think this pattern will fit the bill thanks for sharing.


Great! Sharing makes ones heart happy. Let me know how it goes...if you remember...cheers.


----------



## maryhelen (May 3, 2012)

Thank you so for the pattern. I love to take a project along when waiting at the doctors office lol This is the perfect project.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

maryhelen said:


> Thank you so for the pattern. I love to take a project along when waiting at the doctors office lol This is the perfect project.


You're so welcome. Yes, it's so easy to memorize the easy pattern...cheers.


----------



## annie Presley (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi everybody, I just sent the pattern to myself in an e mail. Hope it worked. I'm not good at this computer stuff.
Thanks for all the advise.
Annie


----------



## annie Presley (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info for wordpad and paste. Copied read good.
The e mail didn't work. Thanks for the pattern I know I will enjoy it.

Annie


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

annie Presley said:


> Thanks for the info for wordpad and paste. Copied read good.
> The e mail didn't work. Thanks for the pattern I know I will enjoy it.
> 
> Annie


You're welcome Annie. Hope it works out. Have a nice day.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

sorry but for the life of me I still cannot understand why you call something so beautiful a 'dishcloth'


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't. I call them "Spa Cloths". *chuckle* My friend makes homemade, organic scented soaps, and sells them on E-bay and at craft fairs. She wanted me to make some wash cloths to sell with them, and found some really intricate patterns. We are going to call them "Spa Cloths", to justify their $6.00 price tags! *LOL* We shall see how they go.They take a lot more work than you would think. I have spent a week on the first pattern, as it is a cable/reverse cable pattern. The second one, which I have just started, is a "jacquard" pattern, and is charted. I am going nuts trying to figure it out.


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess I still don't get it. Row 1- I knit 1, then with the yarn in front knit 2, (so I have 3 stitches on the right hand needle) then pass the yarn from the first knit over the 2 stitches that were knit w/yarn in front- but that makes a decrease, and when I got to row 4 I only had 17 stitches on the needle, So which yarn was I supposed to pass over the 2 knit stitches with?
Was I supposed to pull the next stitch on the left hand needle over the 2 stitches on the right hand needle? And how would I do that?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Aways knit the first and last stitch on every row.

So you knit the first stitch, yarn forward as if to purl, knit 2, pass the yf over the two stitches you just knit, not the first K 1. Do this to last stitch, then knit 1.
Hope this helps?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Just Drene said:


> sorry but for the life of me I still cannot understand why you call something so beautiful a 'dishcloth'


Bamboo Trim Swishcloth maybe?


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Just to clarify - you are to repeat rows 7&8 for the body then go to the border rows - 1-6 to finish?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

nikka said:


> Just to clarify - you are to repeat rows 7&8 for the body then go to the border rows - 1-6 to finish?


Yes. That's right.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

All the time actually- they are wonderful scrubbers! And wash well, quick and easy to make... I like to make up new patterns as I do them (call it a stitch sampler I suppose.) The more holes and bumps the more effectively it does it's job. So perfect for learning lace patterns etc.

I have used disclothes this year with my knitting group at school and the kids love them! At first they thought they would call them "spa clothes" and use them for themselves- but everyone has been thrilled to amke them for their Mom's or grands! It's all we've done since Christmas and thats fine as long as it's what the kids want to do. They all cast on/off knit and purl and some have tried following a pattern to make a heart in the middle of each (same color, just "embossed" so to speak.) It's all good!



Valanteen said:


> I hate to sound stupid but would anyone use something this pretty to was dishes?


----------

